# Andrew Bogut Y' all



## ltsook (Jun 8, 2003)

I've been watching the world junior men championship games these past few days and tha guy who really stands out of the crowd is australian Andrew Bogut. He posted 26 points and 17 rebounds in the first round and his team has a lot of height. Yesterday against Korea he had 33p, 25r, 5a, 3b. He is thin but strong and has mad hops. He reminds me of Dino Radja when he was playing with Yugoplastica Split. Check him out.


----------



## cheezdoodle (May 25, 2003)

Going to play in Utah. 

Can someone tell me WHY?


----------



## Greg Ostertag! (May 1, 2003)

Andrew Bogut y'all...  

No, seriously, he's our first NBA prospect in a long while, I hope he gets his due from the scouts over there.

Why is he going to Utah? Maybe to become the mormon Carmelo?


----------



## dmilesai (Jul 19, 2002)

Just great. SDSU'll have to face another NBA prospect twice a year.


----------



## pharcyde (Jun 22, 2002)

*Bogut's stats vs. Lithuania*

I don't know what players he went up against in the other games he played, but against Lithuania I assume he was matched up head to head with Linas Kleiza (who no one has mentioned here even though the stats he's been putting up are at least as good as anyone else's). In that game, Linas had 30 points on 8/15 shooting (3/4 from three, 5/6 from the line) with 9 boards in 30 minutes. Bogut had 16 points and 8 boards in that game in 38 minutes. 

In another game Linas had 28 points in just 16 minutes of play. It was against Malaysia, so it's not like he was going up against Shaq, but still, 28 points in 16 minutes...


----------



## crash2002 (Dec 14, 2002)

*Re: Bogut's stats vs. Lithuania*



> Originally posted by <b>pharcyde</b>!
> I don't know what players he went up against in the other games he played, but against Lithuania I assume he was matched up head to head with Linas Kleiza (who no one has mentioned here even though the stats he's been putting up are at least as good as anyone else's). In that game, Linas had 30 points on 8/15 shooting (3/4 from three, 5/6 from the line) with 9 boards in 30 minutes. Bogut had 16 points and 8 boards in that game in 38 minutes.
> 
> In another game Linas had 28 points in just 16 minutes of play. It was against Malaysia, so it's not like he was going up against Shaq, but still, 28 points in 16 minutes...


Malaysia¡®s c
is just 6'2!


----------



## pharcyde (Jun 22, 2002)

Kleiza's stats through four games (Malaysia, Venezuala, Croatia and Australia). Yes, he did whoop up on sub par Venezualian and Malaysian players, but he also whooped up on Croatia and Australia.

FG%: 62.7%
3pt FG%: 30.0%
FT%: 82.8%
Reb: 9.25 total, 4 offensive, 5.25 defensive
Assists: 0.75
Turnovers: 2
Steals: 1.25
Blocks: 0.5
Fouls: 2
Points: 27.5


----------



## ltsook (Jun 8, 2003)

True Kleiza's stats are impressive. Lithuania had 11/22 3ps today. Slovenia's shooters were awful. I went there to see a close game but greece dominated. Jose Barrea had another great game against usa. I saw Turkey's game and this time Atsur impressed me. I saw him against Argentina when he had a bad game but today he scored 41 with 5/9 3ps. Vasiliadis needs better shot decision. He would score even easier. He is a starter in the greek league and that experience gives him a lot of self confidence.

You remember Derrick Chievous!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pharcyde (Jun 22, 2002)

What about Derrick Chievous?

I realize Kleiza's stats don't mean a whole lot since a lot of the players there aren't that good, but other people have brought up numbers from guys like Bogut, Paul Davis, the Chinese guy, etc. and used them to say they're going to be great players. Linas is doing at least as well as those guys but no one's saying anything.


----------



## crash2002 (Dec 14, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>pharcyde</b>!
> What about Derrick Chievous?
> 
> I realize Kleiza's stats don't mean a whole lot since a lot of the players there aren't that good, but other people have brought up numbers from guys like Bogut, Paul Davis, the Chinese guy, etc. and used them to say they're going to be great players. Linas is doing at least as well as those guys but no one's saying anything.




/nod


----------



## OwnTheBlocks (Jun 10, 2003)

how well do you all believe andrew bogut's world junior stats will translate into the NCAA? how comparable is the level of competition?


----------



## ltsook (Jun 8, 2003)

Derrick Chievous played here in Greece. He went to practice with a breakfast tray and a bowl of cornflakes. He once threw that bowl at his coach. He was fun!!!

Kids are posting big numbers but you can't judge on numbers alone. Sofoclis is scoring a lot but if you watch him play you can see a lot of weaknesses. The players he is going up against have half his body size. He could score 50 a game if he knew how to control his weight. He loses his balance easily through crowded defenses. He doesn't jump high enough because of his weight and hasn't tried one jump shot in all the tournament. Juniors are probably an easy job for him but he has to work a lot to be effective against men and hopefully he will.


----------



## GreekStyler (Apr 30, 2003)

Sofo has to be the mvp of the juniour basketball championships. Greece is undefeated and he is the star on the team. Greece has been winning all their games by like 20 points plus!.


----------



## ltsook (Jun 8, 2003)

Paul Davis must have felt very lonely today. He tried everything he could but noone helped him out against australia. Somebody forgot Daniel Brown in the bench for a really long time. The battle between Davis and Bogut made the game even better to watch. 

I saw Roko Ukic against Greece. Great ball handler and scorer. His team played great defense on our best players Vasiliadis and Sofo. Omerhozic made the winning 3p. 

The final four is going to be very exciting!


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

this is an excellant stage for the name players to get noticed.believe me scouts are following these games.props to guys like bogut,davis,kleiza,sopho.


----------



## OwnTheBlocks (Jun 10, 2003)

i wonder if boguts 20 and 18 or whatever against USA is a preview of what is to come in the MWC?


----------



## Greg Ostertag! (May 1, 2003)

You better believe it, OTB.


----------



## BigMike (Jun 12, 2002)

All of use Ute fans are gettin' REAL excited about Andrew.

Someone mentioned people putting up big numbers in these tournaments...but is anyone else putting up UNBELIEVABLE rebounding #s like Bogut?


----------



## ltsook (Jun 8, 2003)

Bogut had 39 points and 25 rebounds today against Croatia. If he plays like that tomorrow we have the tournaments MVP.


----------



## Greg Ostertag! (May 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ltsook</b>!
> Bogut had 39 points and 25 rebounds today against Croatia. If he plays like that tomorrow we have the tournaments MVP.


I think we already do mate... It just depends on whether he gets a gold medal to boot.


----------



## theBirdman (Jun 20, 2003)

This guy is unbelievable! He certanly is the MVP of the turnament! He will prove that today in the finals! I want him in Boston!


----------



## ACE (May 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>cheezdoodle</b>!
> Going to play in Utah.
> 
> Can someone tell me WHY?


He agreed to go there over a year ago when no one knew who he was, Majerus came to Australia to scout another player who was a team mate of Bogut and liked what he saw.

He was going to play NCAA last season but was ruled ineligible.


----------



## cheezdoodle (May 25, 2003)

I think that after this monster tournament he will be getting some offers from Europe that will be very hard to turn down.


----------



## Chef (Nov 24, 2002)

IMPRESSIVE  

Australia replaces Spain as the Junior World champion after beating Lithuania 126-92  

Bogut: 35 points,14 rebounds and 3 assists

Kleiza:26 points

Bogut was named the MVP of the tournament

Looks like Australia as a great class of players coming...


----------



## OwnTheBlocks (Jun 10, 2003)

what were boguts final averages?

he put up some "put yourself in nba live with all 99's" type numbers


----------



## Greg Ostertag! (May 1, 2003)

26/17 were his averages.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

someone got a scouting report on this guy?athletic ability,size etc...


----------



## OwnTheBlocks (Jun 10, 2003)

has there been video from the world junior championships posted anywhere online by any chance?


----------



## TMOD (Oct 12, 2002)

He took almost one charge every game...that is impressive.


----------



## OwnTheBlocks (Jun 10, 2003)

goes to show the benefit of fundamental team defense


----------



## OwnTheBlocks (Jun 10, 2003)

even UK, reputed to be one of, if not the, best defensive teams in NCAA in 02-03, had problems staying down in their stances while in the zone, and were more content trying to block the shot than take a charge


----------



## benfica (Jul 17, 2002)

*Just spoke to an Australian..Andrew a Yugo?*

He said that Andrew is a Yugo whos parents immigrated
to Australia.

Can anybody confirm that.

I said it figures. A 6'11 rebounding machine looks like.

http://www.ais.org.au/basketball/news.htm

Andrew has some interesting things to say about
Aussie basketball, seems pretty bright and mature
for his age.

http://www.msfstreetball.com/bogut.htm

Bogut: individual game, damn. Umm, [email protected]%, 21rebs, 3 assists, 3steals and 6blks vs knox early last month or [email protected]%, 26rebs and 6blks vs frankston also earlier last month.
MSF: Whats your future dreams and what are you aiming for in life and basketball?

Bogut: Be the best i know i can be, work hard through college and pray to play in the NBA. Basketball is life.

MSF: Whats your thoughts about ball in US college compared to playin in Aus, how do you think the adaption will go?

Bogut: personally, I cant wait to get there and get my arse kicked. That's the main reason why I wanna go. It would be so challenging getting dunked on, your shot spanked, out muscled. thats what i need! At the moment though, no cockyness, i need to get there.

This kid looks good, tough and has the attitude to be great.


----------



## qwertyu (Dec 29, 2002)

*Re: Just spoke to an Australian..Andrew a Yugo?*



> Bogut: personally, I cant wait to get there and get my arse kicked. That's the main reason why I wanna go. It would be so challenging getting dunked on, your shot spanked, out muscled. thats what i need! At the moment though, no cockyness, i need to get there.


He sounds like a smart kid. How many players do you here saying they wanna go somewhere to get there a** kicked? Shows that he has the willingness to learn


----------



## BigMike (Jun 12, 2002)

He picked a good school to go to for that....Majerus has been known to kick a few players' asses...

Also, I've heard a few different heights....is he 6'9, 6'10, or 6'11?


----------



## ACE (May 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BigMike</b>!
> He picked a good school to go to for that....Majerus has been known to kick a few players' asses...
> 
> Also, I've heard a few different heights....is he 6'9, 6'10, or 6'11?


i'm pretty sure he's grown over the last year or so (and may still be)

6'11 atm from what i've been told


----------



## BigMike (Jun 12, 2002)

6'11 atm from what i've been told


----------



## bender (Jul 15, 2002)

"Star turns back on millions" - _Sydney Morning Herald_
"The world wants him but even $3million can't buy this teenager" - _Canberra Times_
"The next big thing" - _Herald Sun_


----------



## OwnTheBlocks (Jun 10, 2003)

in todays day and age, this kid's attitude and outlook on the game of basketball is unbelieveably refreshing


i am personally pulling for this kid to come in and dominate USA college basketball sometime in the next 4 years and go to the pros and make millions, despite the fact that i am a new zealand citizen and he is an aussie


----------



## TMOD (Oct 12, 2002)

> A young Melbourne giant tipped to become one of Australia's greatest players has led his country to the world junior championship.
> The under-20 Emus thrashed Lithuania 126-92 in Thessaloniki, Greece, yesterday to net a world crown to sit alongside the young men's (under-23) trophy won in Melbourne in 1997 and the junior women's title won in Seoul in 1993.
> While the latest victory belongs to the team, it is 211-centimetre Andrew Bogut who lifted the priae from the world's best junior sides with outstanding efforts that won him the tournament's Most Valuable Player award. Scouts and agents are labelling him a certain National Basketball Association draftee.
> Eighteen-year-old Bogut had 35 points and 14 rebounds in the final as the Emus avenged their sole defeat of the eight-game tournament, a round-robin loss to the Lithuanians.
> ...





> The respect Michael Bogut craved for his son, Andrew, has come instantly and in a flood. But the flood is in Michael's birthplace, Croatia, not 18-year-old Andrew's homeland, Australia, where it is a trickle that has been a long time coming.
> 
> Andrew Bogut is 18. He is 211 centimetres tall and weighs 103 kilograms. Is he still growing? "I hope so," the boy from Endeavour Hills says.
> 
> ...


 Some old stuff I saved on my computer...I'm not sure if these are within the rules though.


----------



## Anders (Mar 9, 2003)

OwnTheBlocks

Where in NZ are u from and what r doing in Canada?


----------

